# Fraternal Greetings from Pennsylvania



## JGMarto PM (Apr 28, 2013)

Greeting Brethren,

My name is Joe and I am a 2 time Past Master of Lodge 327 in Pa.  I just joined r his forum a few days ago and I must say it is one of the best discussion  groups I have found yet on the craft.  The admins really do a bang up job of keeping the trolls at bay.



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cog41 (Apr 30, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas.


----------



## BillK (May 5, 2013)

Greetings from Watsontown lodge 401

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 5, 2013)

Greetings from Granbury,TX my brother. :thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaanthony (May 6, 2013)

I too am new to this forum, greetings from South Texas! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## blakegasca (May 6, 2013)

Greeting from Laguna Beach, Ca Lodge #672

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## JGMarto PM (May 15, 2013)

If at all possible to travel.  Let me know when and where. 

Joe Martoccio PM 32Âº
Lodge #327 Hazleton
Caldwell Consistory Valley of Bloomsburg
Tamaqua Royal Arch Chapter #177
Pennsylvania


----------

